# Logitech G403 or Razer deathadder Elite?



## gasolin (Jul 6, 2018)

I have ordered the Razer deathadder elite and today i went to one of my local shops since i expected my deathadder to arive today, but it didn't, i thought of using the time to go to my local shop and try some other mouse.

One of my local store has price match so i got both for the lowest price.

I desided that i could when i was there (no deathadder elite in stock at my local shop) try another mouse logitech g403 since one was connected to a pc and the shape,comfort surpriced me since it was better than the more expensive logitechs razers and some from corsair.

The shop has buy and try for 30 days as well as 30 days price match.

Which one do you think is the best? Logitech G403 or Razer deathadder elite?

My current go to mouse is a Deatadder 2013


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jul 6, 2018)

Personal experience, I don't like Razer. Had a Naga 2014 and after 25 months it pretty much crapped out on me and Razer wouldn't touch it since it was a month past warranty.
I had button issues with the mouse, tracking issues and issues with the Synapse software. Surprisingly, the button and tracking issues would get fixed almost every time I either uninstalled (plus I had to manually clean out the registry) the Synapse software or when I re-installed it.

I've been using a Logitech G502 for the past 2+ years now and not a single issue with it. The Logitech software is non-intrusive, unlike my experience with Razer Synapse.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 6, 2018)

Every Razer mouse that i have own crapped out on me to from any thing from 5-13 months ( 4 mouses).  I would go Logitech, although their warranty's are getting shorter these days, How ever it's much easier to get a Logitech replacement than pretty much anyone else if the case ever pops up.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 6, 2018)

G403 is great is all I can say. get the wireless and forget about other mice.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 6, 2018)

I tried the new synapse 3 beta since for no reason synapse 2 wouldn't stay logged in, now theres no problem.

Funny enough 1-2 hours after i ordered the elite my daam rubber on both sides where starting to fall of, it's a tight fit and seems a bit to big, i sort of got it to stick but not at all perfect.



cucker tarlson said:


> G403 is great is all I can say. get the wireless and forget about other mice.



I got the wired one, since i had my mionix naos 7000 (problem with the switch, LMB click, never ordered the spare parts) i have used a wired mouse


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 6, 2018)

Go with logitech. Razer are often junk.  In my experience, across the majority of their products, they sell a brand ,and flashiness, instead of functionality and quality,  as where logitech tend to be understated and more quality oriented.  Obviously there's exceptions to everything, but more often than not in my experience logitech is the better choice


----------



## gasolin (Jul 6, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Go with logitech. Razer are often junk



I like the shape of the mouse (deathadder 2013), the g 403 is surprisingly better than the g 903,502 and som other mouse from logitech in the more button,more feature models.

Sensors

PMW3366 on the G 403

PMW3389 on the deathadder elite (The better sensor ?)

One ting i noticed is that the scroll wheel is a bit slippery, not the best grip


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 6, 2018)

gasolin said:


> I like the shape of the mouse (deathadder 2013), the g 403 is surprisingly better than the g 903,502 and som other mouse from logitech in the more button,more feature models.
> 
> Sensors
> 
> ...



I do believe that all of the 33xx sensors come from the same basic idea. The major change between the two is moving from 12,000 DPI to 16,000, and I'm willing to bet you cannot control either at the top setting.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 6, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> I do believe that all of the 33xx sensors come from the same basic idea. The major change between the two is moving from 12,000 DPI to 16,000, and I'm willing to bet you cannot control either at the top setting.



 You're correct ,they are way overkill. I don't know ,maybe someone with a super high resolution monitor might be able to utilize those types of speeds, but I don't make it to those high levels of enthusiast interest with my lowly 1200p dell


----------



## las (Jul 6, 2018)

G403 is good.

http://www.rocketjumpninja.com/top-40/


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 6, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> You're correct ,they are way overkill. I don't know ,maybe someone with a super high resolution monitor might be able to utilize those types of speeds, but I don't make it to those high levels of enthusiast interest with my lowly 1200p dell



I'm on 4k, and I still can't get much past 6000dpi and have any control in games. Even at desktop level, trying to DoubleClick is a pita.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 6, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> I'm on 4k, and I still can't get much past 6000dpi and have any control in games. Even at desktop level, trying to DoubleClick is a pita.



Yeah that makes sense. I just never rule anything out that I'm not personally 100% sure of ,so I figured there may be a chance for people with super high resolution monitors to use that super high dpi.  It does make me wonder, what are those settings for? Is there someone gaming at 10,000+ dpi ?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 6, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> I'm on 4k, and I still can't get much past 6000dpi and have any control in games. Even at desktop level, trying to DoubleClick is a pita.


6000? Wow my go to is 1500 and 2000 max for “speed”


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 6, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> 6000? Wow my go to is 1500 and 2000 max for “speed”


I go for 2000-2500 myself. But I get how people want more. Depends on the style. I prefer 2000-2500 and a fast mouse pad cause I like to move the mouse a lot. Some prefer a higher dpi and a slower cloth pad.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jul 6, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Yeah that makes sense. I just never rule anything out that I'm not personally 100% sure of ,so I figured there may be a chance for people with super high resolution monitors to use that super high dpi.  It does make me wonder, what are those settings for? Is there someone gaming at 10,000+ dpi ?



It's for those days when I want to irritate the kids or wife when they're on the computer too much. I set the DPI to 12,000 and watch them get angry when they can't find the mouse cursor after even slightly touching the mouse....they'll see the cursor on the left monitor and move the mouse slightly to the right and it zips across the screen so fast. Always gives me a good laugh. Other wise, 1,200 is here I usually keep it.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 6, 2018)

I have my g 403 at 1300-3200dpi .

Why can't i adjust the cursor speed and the scrool wheel in both logitiche and razer's software,  windows have mouse settings for these 2 settings and it's not effected override by the mouse software.

I guess here it might make sense to have a 10000dpi+ mouse, right ?  GAMING at 16K RESOLUTION


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 6, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> It's for those days when I want to irritate the kids or wife when they're on the computer too much. I set the DPI to 12,000 and watch them get angry when they can't find the mouse cursor after even slightly touching the mouse....they'll see the cursor on the left monitor and move the mouse slightly to the right and it zips across the screen so fast. Always gives me a good laugh. Other wise, 1,200 is here I usually keep it.


Lol I do the same thing but turn off the mouse, there's a little on/off switch on the underside of g403.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 6, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Lol I do the same thing but turn off the mouse, there's a little on/off switch on the underside of g403.



Only the wireless G 403


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 6, 2018)

gasolin said:


> I have my g 403 at 1300-3200dpi .
> 
> Why can't i adjust the cursor speed and the scrool wheel in both logitiche and razer's software,  windows have mouse settings for these 2 settings and it's not effected override by the mouse software.
> 
> I guess here it might make sense to have a 10000dpi+ mouse, right ?  GAMING at 16K RESOLUTION


g403 has two profile modes, it's either stored in the mouse built-in memory or it's software.


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 6, 2018)

I'd lean Logitec, tho I have found that every build we have done where user requested a wireless / mouse KB, now uses a wired set.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 6, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> 6000? Wow my go to is 1500 and 2000 max for “speed”


I think I have three or four profile speed options pre-programmed into my G502. Starts somewhere around 2000'ish & ends somewhere in the 4000 area . But I've been told that my mouse is really fast most people who use my computer find it  unbearable.

That reminds me of one of the main reasons I love my mouse so much, the built-in memory so I can plug my mouse into any computer and my settings will be there with all my customizations


----------



## gasolin (Jul 6, 2018)

Heard one say that the g 603 (wireless) has lower latency than the wired g 403, any one who want's to commet on that?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> 6000? Wow my go to is 1500 and 2000 max for “speed”


i concur ... my G502 (best mouse ever!) has 200/1100/2300 as her DPI settings, mostly using 2300 for gaming and such, 200 for precision shot and 1100 quite rarely (plus it's kinda cheap for what it is, i have the Proteus Spectrum variante and i got it for a little more than 60$).

my vote goes to the G403 



gasolin said:


> Heard one say that the g 603 (wireless) has lower latency than the wired g 403, any one who whan't to commet on that?


mmhhh well you can have a lower latency with "gaming" dedicated tech, i remember my G602 being an excellent mouse (with 2 AA accu 2200mAh long duration thanks to the polling rate switching 500/1000hz almost a week on 1000 and quite more with 500 ) dunno much about the G603 but since it's logitech ... i would have high expectation ... 

and as some said ... i totally agree on Razer being ... [censored] ... none of their peripheral i owned from them survived, save for a Copperhead (which was one of the only three good mouse from Razer alongside the Boomslang and Diamondback ) while none of my Logitech mouses died G500/G5X/G600/G602/G502 (and a G430 Keyboard)


----------



## gasolin (Jul 6, 2018)

I did have som problems with my mx1100 and mx performance mouse, i did have my g9 for a fairly long time but had the most terrible scroll wheel, it had soooo much resistance.

If i havent mentioned it 1-2 hours after i ordered the deathadder elite my rubber om both sides on my deathadder 2013  where falling off and had problems glue them on.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 7, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> 6000? Wow my go to is 1500 and 2000 max for “speed”


Here's all I need for the G700 that's used for my W530 laptop:


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 7, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> Here's all I need for the G700 that's used for my W530 laptop:



I used to use 1200 @1080 but moved up to 1500 @1440. I also have my “sniper button” on my G502 and that’s  set to 800


----------



## las (Jul 7, 2018)

gasolin said:


> Heard one say that the g 603 (wireless) has lower latency than the wired g 403, any one who want's to commet on that?



Not lower, but very low and almost on par with wired version. Logitech's LIGHTSPEED wireless mice have insanely low latency and good battery life.
I have tried G305, G703 and G903. I think my next mouse will be wireless.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 7, 2018)

G700s dual displays on main desktop (1920x1080 and 1440x900):


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 7, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> G700s dual displays on main desktop (1920x1080 and 1440x900):
> View attachment 103611




thats roughly what i set my G502 at. i havent had the software installed for years, but the settings are stored on the mouse, so i dont need it i really love that feature.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 7, 2018)

I use "game detection" since I also have mappings for games and software like photoshop, MP3Tag, Jriver, and I had some for Hyper-V manager but scrapped those. Comes so handy for PS and music management. Lots don't actually try that lol.,


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 7, 2018)

I use the Deathadder elite and i've had no issues with it. 5hr+ usage every day for over a year. The chroma is nice and the sensor is great. I keep it at 4500/2800.


----------



## gasolin (Jul 11, 2018)

It was the Logitech g 403


----------



## Eric3988 (Jul 11, 2018)

Razer products tend to be overpriced and lower quality than their competition at the price points they charge. Logitech on the other hand, is very legit. They replaced my last G602 because of double clicking free of charge within the warranty. I like them so much that when the replacement began double clicking again I went ahead and bought the new mouse in the line, G603, and haven't looked back since. Mind you, both of those mice that after two years and I played a lot of Diablo 3 in that time.


----------



## Vario (Jul 11, 2018)

I put my hand on a Death Adder Elite the other day at the store and it felt pretty good in hand, maybe more comfortable than my EC2A but my friends have had such bad experiences with them, whether long term reliability or the drivers, I don't think I'd buy one.  Still, a lot of pros perform best with the DA.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 12, 2018)

Deathadders are great if you're not left handed. They are very ergonomic for the right hander unlike other mice that try to be comfortable not just for right handers but for the vast minority of left handers as well.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2018)

I've got the G403 and had a death adder elite, and i chose the G403

for a wireless mouse they got it right, its light weight and doesnt need to be charged often


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 12, 2018)

My past 3 mice have all been wired Logitech G4XX to G502 never had a problem with them and they're still working great the oldest being 5 years old and works the same as it did on day one so I'd say choose the Logitech and forget the Razor


----------

